# Short haired Havs?



## samurisam

I have done my research and know personality and intelligence wise the havanese is for me. I am having a hard time convincing my husband because of all the long haired photos of the havanese. I know it's the traditional look and gorgeous but he really wants a shorter haired dog. I explained to him when your dog is your pet only and not a show dog as would be our case we can get her a puppy cut and keep her hair shorter then the traditional havansese photos but I haven't been able to find any pics of havs with a shorter puppy cut. If anyone has a hav and keeps the hair shorter please share a pic so I can show my hubby they are out there. Thanks!


----------



## Beamer

Hello.. welcome to the forum!

Here are some pics of my Beamers brother Radar from a recent playdate. Radar is cut very short. Still very cute, and no matts! 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3049

Ryan


----------



## Lynn

Alot of the members keep their dogs in short cuts...some I can think of are Missy and Laurief. Go into gallery and look under members and you can see pictures of their dogs.


----------



## samurisam

Thank you so much. That helped a lot to show him havanese can be adorable and have short hair. It was hard for him to picture it without seeing it. Both your dogs are so cute!!


----------



## Havtahava

The true short-haired Havanese (not cut) should have the typical Havanese temperament, but they won't have the same non-shedding (nor hypo-allergenic) qualities. They do crop up in occasional breedings, although I haven't experienced it yet. You will end up with a shedding dog that looks more like a small retriever dog, in my opinion.

If you want a true short-hair (or shavanese, as some call them), just go ahead and post it here. One of us will be able to lead you to a breeder that has one.

If you are talking about a regular Havanese in a puppy cut, that's easy enough to accomplish with any groomer (or a pair of scissors  ) .


----------



## anneks

Here are some sites that might show you a bit what they look like and one that explains about the "shavanese"

http://www.erashavanese.com/shorthairs.html

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=587&highlight=short+hair+havanese&page=7

http://www.bydandhavanasilkdogs.com/currentlitters.html


----------



## Beamer

Whats with the Bydand website? Is that a short haired havanese at the bottom or a jack russel?? I think they put the wrong picture in that spot...lol


----------



## maryam187

:welcome: Samurisam. I think you meant a Havanese with a short hair cut and probably didn't even know about the Shavanese. I think Linda (lfung) keeps her 3 doggies in shorter length too. Oh and Karen (Brady's Mom), dotndani, etc. Quite a few actually. If you live in NYC you can see tons of Havanese in a short cut walking down the streets...


----------



## Missy

Wow a request for pictures to show off my boys!!!! sure. I do keep them in puppy cuts, they usually are never have longer than 2-3 inches of coat and when I have them groomed I have them clipped down to an inch to inch 1/2 depending on the season. The other thing I have heard is the actual short haired Havs (shavanese) actually shed more and have more of a doggy odor. They also are mutations of sorts (not sure I am saying that right-- help! from someone more in the know) but they are still wonderful pets if allergies aren't an issue.


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee in a puppy cut!!*

Here is Jillee in her puppy cut....we thought that we would like it but we are ready for her coat to grow back out...my hubby likes her better in her full coat,plus we saw her sister with her show coat and I am kicking myself in the butt for it...but she will be grown out for nationals though!!!! Let us know how your search is going....it is fun having these cute little ones....becareful though...mhs can really get to ya....Jillee will be a year old next month and we are getting our new baby in a few weeks!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747

Beamer said:


> Whats with the Bydand website? Is that a short haired havanese at the bottom or a jack russel?? I think they put the wrong picture in that spot...lol


Hahahaha! 
No it's a short haired HSD! hahahaha! 
So how are they going to deal with that one?
Surely not in "their" standard.....

Sorry....I just had to.... *grins*


----------



## ivyagogo

Gryff just got his hair cut yesterday. My husband won't go for the longer hair either. I usually like it a bit longer than this, but like any haircut, give it a week or two and it'll be fine. She had to go extra short to get out some of the matts.

The picture in the avatar is about two weeks old. I really liked it that length. His last haircut was just before New Years Eve.


----------



## anneks

I like the puppy cuts that are about 2-3" long. Mabe Ryan can post some of his of Beamer. I know he kept him about that long for awhile. I know that there are also a lot of threads that people have talked about puppy cuts and posted pics. If there is one you really like just ask the person if they mind you printing it off and taking it with you to the groomer. I sure will if I cut Mirabel's hair. I want a visual for the groomer.


----------



## samurisam

I did read about the shavanese and don't want that from the things I read about those may not be non-shedding etc.
I definitely want a true havanese but want it in a short puppy cut. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tritia

My computer is being cleaned up, so I can't get to my other pics. But if you look at my avatar, Cooper is in a puppy cut. I'd never go back to the full coat.


----------



## mckennasedona

I have one in a puppy cut and one in an almost full coat. I really like them in puppy cuts actually. It's a very cute look but I find myself feeling guilty for not having the "Havanese" look. Silly, I know. Tell your hubby that puppy cuts are very common in Havs and very easy to care for and you'll still have a wonderful, cute Havanese.


----------



## ama0722

I have been too wimpy to ever try the puppy cut but maybe some day! I would make sure to print out photos you like to take to your groomer or to try and cut yourself. I know just cutting Dora's paws, I sometimes get a little too scissor happy myself! 

I also don't prefer the look of the shavanese or shorty HSDs either. But we have had some come looking for them


----------



## irnfit

here's a pic of Kodi when he was cut short at about 7 mos. Now I keep him in a natural coat.


----------



## Beamer

kodi loosk so handsome!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Kodi looks a lot like Gryff in that picture.


----------



## irnfit

I think all the white/cream havs look alike.


----------



## NancyVB

I keep our dogs fairly short. To me it's easier to keep them clean and mat free.


----------



## samurisam

Missy I love both your boys. I didn't think I wanted a black one but after seeing your black pup it is giving me new perspective that they are adorable also.
I am sure I can find it on here somewhere and will look next but anyone know of a reputable breeder in or near Austin,TX. I have gotten a list from AKC and that just had 4 in all of TX mostly near Houston. I thought with it being such a huge state there had to be more if anyone has heard of any. Thanks.


----------



## samurisam

Nancy your white ones are so cute too! How in the world do you decide on which color when they are all so cute. It seems like there are a lot of little boys on here which is nice because usually everyone tells me to get a girl dog but I have been leaning towards the little boy pups I have seen over the girls. Good to see others happy with the boys.


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah, I found a page to show off pictures of Brady. Any excuse is a good excuse

Here are a few in different lengths of his cut. I get him cut every 6 weeks. I love it towards the end of the 6 weeks, but I can't take it much longer as I just don't have the patience (nor does he) for the matts and brushing it would take to keep it longer.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

This is posted in another thread, but who can resist sending a picture when someone asks?? LOL Gracie is still a puppy (6 months), but rockluvr and I get together and groom the girls (they are sisters). We scissor cut the legs and face and use a 1 1/4" comb attachment on the body. Considering we aren't professionals, I'm happy with our results. She is still soft and fluffy (important to me) and yet easy to maintain. Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## ivyagogo

Karen - It's Brady's twin, Gryff!


----------



## casperkeep

They all look too cute!!!!! Just want them all I tell ya!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Sorry, you can't have mine!


----------



## Suuske747

So cute!
Almost forgot that around 9 months of age I kept Sierra in a long puppy cut.....after these pictures I decided I wanted her in a longer style, and even though the puppy cut is cute...I love the feel of the long hair she has now....and with the Style (the well-know Sierra Style Cut *grins* ) She looks long, but it's soooo easy to maintain!!





PS: this was right after her bath, so she is still very fluffy on her head hahaha


----------



## ivyagogo

My groomer uses a fluff dryer on Gryff and he winds up looking like a Bichon after his haircuts. I have to remind her not to do that next time. He gets WAY too fluffy.


----------



## littlebuddy

my guy has had a puppy cut since he was a puppy. he's 4 now. here's his pic.


----------



## NancyVB

samurisam, we got our Havs from rescue and didn't pick a color, just a little bundle of fur that needed a loving home. We also wanted just females and took our little Oscar boy just because he needed us. Now we have discovered that he is the most cuddly and snuggly love bug of them all. Male or female, it just doesn't matter to us.


----------



## Brady's mom

Ivy, it is so funny you mention that about the dryer and the bichon thing. Brady was cut this week and I wasn't home to remind the groomer to go a little shorter on his head. DH handled everything. I came home to find a very cute bichon. He is always so fluffy too after grooming. Anyway, I know it will take a week and he will be wavy and too my liking again. 

It still shocks me how much Brady and Gryff look alike. I think they even get similar haircuts.


----------



## davetgabby

Havtahava said:


> The true short-haired Havanese (not cut) should have the typical Havanese temperament, but they won't have the same non-shedding (nor hypo-allergenic) qualities. They do crop up in occasional breedings, although I haven't experienced it yet. You will end up with a shedding dog that looks more like a small retriever dog, in my opinion.
> 
> If you want a true short-hair (or shavanese, as some call them), just go ahead and post it here. One of us will be able to lead you to a breeder that has one.
> 
> If you are talking about a regular Havanese in a puppy cut, that's easy enough to accomplish with any groomer (or a pair of scissors  ) .


Although every short haired Havanese needs a home, with these short haired dogs you are getting a dog with genetic flaw or recessive gene. They do look quite a bit different than a regular Havanese. In fact the one I saw in training classes did not even look like a Havanese. I thought the lady was wacko when she told me it was a Havanese. But if you read any of Diane Klumb's research about the genetic problems of the Havanese you will discover that accoring to their reseach at H.E.A.R.T. there is a possible link between these problems and according to the Ockham Syndrome these problems ie. short haired dogs, can have multiple problems. So do your reseaarch before you consider getting a short haired Havanese. And although you will see pictures of short haired ones on her site, you probably will not find any available ones there. That is because she is probably the most responsible and educated Havanese breeders in the world. Especially when it comes to research and testing. Her site is called Bydand. Unfortunately she is in a rift with the Havanese Club and now promotes the Havanna Silk Dog Association of America. and is seeking to have the Havanna Silk Dog registered as a separate breed from the Havanese. Nobody knows this dog better than her especially when it comes to history and genetics. Too bad their group is causing such a rift with Havanese Club of America. And the A.K.C.


----------



## ama0722

Dave- I think it is important to remember no matter how educated and responsible the breeder is, genetic issues come up. I think in fact, if you look at the breeder you are referring to as in an early post, there are the short hairs in a current litter.

http://bydandhavanasilkdogs.com/currentlitters.html


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - these are great looking haircuts. Although I have to say, I do adore the full coat look.


----------



## Beamer

Yes, amanda is right that short haired dog is in a current litter. Although the picture quality is extremely poor.. so perhaps its not a short hair? Who knows... Any HSD people on here know if it is actually a short haired HSD? I guess if it is, it would be a SHHSD. 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

davetgabby said:


> But if you read any of Diane Klumb's research about the genetic problems of the Havanese you will discover that accoring to their reseach at H.E.A.R.T. there is a possible link between these problems and according to the Ockham Syndrome these problems ie. short haired dogs, can have multiple problems.


Can you point me to any of this information with potential ties to short-hairs and other health issues? I think you may be confusing other symptoms, but I'd like to read it if you can find it.

Ryan, that one light-colored dog in the litter definitely looks like a short-haired Hav. It is most noticeable in the face (for me).


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum! 

Here are some threads about puppy cuts in our Havanese. As you can see, especially from all the adorable photos in this thread, long hair is not an issue if you don't want it to be. Reassure hubby that you can either trim your Hav yourself (sure, you'll have to buy a scissor/clipper or two) or you can get him done at the groomer's every 3 months for $30-$40 depending.....

Check these out if you haven't already:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1125&highlight=puppy+cuts

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=293&highlight=puppy+cuts

Hope that helps!


----------



## Missy

samurisam said:


> Missy I love both your boys. I didn't think I wanted a black one but after seeing your black pup it is giving me new perspective that they are adorable also.


Fate will have a way of deciding for you!!! You will find a breeder and one puppy will be the one!!! The only things I didn't want was an all white or an all black puppy---LOL-- and in all fairness neither are ALL one color. 
But Jasper was a brown and white puppy or more accurately sable and white when we chose him. But he turned mostly white except for his ears--- but now at 2 he is getting some color back. Well when we got our 2nd,I just wanted to make sure he wouldn't turn white- so we chose a mostly black puppy and I am not sure yet, but I think Cash is turning dark silver.

just so you can see the change-- here is Jasper's puppy pics


----------



## irnfit

Havtahava said:


> Ryan, that one light-colored dog in the litter definitely looks like a short-haired Hav. It is most noticeable in the face (for me).


I am no expert, but I thought that one looked like a SH also. I think they are cute and wouldn't mind having one. It's just the shedding and allergy thing again.


----------



## davetgabby

*site info*



Havtahava said:


> Can you point me to any of this information with potential ties to short-hairs and other health issues? I think you may be confusing other symptoms, but I'd like to read it if you can find it.
> 
> Ryan, that one light-colored dog in the litter definitely looks like a short-haired Hav. It is most noticeable in the face (for me).


Here is the info re short haired Havanese google Ockham Syndrome Havanese its on first paragragh and on page 4. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, that is what I thought. The short-hair info is under "Skin and Coat Disorders". You just happened to find it by searching for info on Ockham Syndrome, _not _because it is related to that. Feel free to drop Diane a note via e-mail if you want further clarification.


----------



## Havtahava

irnfit said:


> I am no expert, but I thought that one looked like a SH also. I think they are cute and wouldn't mind having one. It's just the shedding and allergy thing again.


It is definitely a SH. Anyone who has been breeding Havanese (and most owners) can see it. You can tell a short-hair Havanese as early as five weeks old, according to the most comprehensive web page dedicated to short-haired Havanese, and also mentions that there are no known health issues associated with being a short-hair. The pictures on the linked web site above (over at Bydand) were 8 weeks old. Havanese coats all start out at pretty equal growth rates until they get closer to adult age.

The SH Havanese remind me a lot of the smallest retrievers, which are one of my favorite (intriguing) breeds, the Nova Scotia Duck Toller. I've also heard others compare the SH to the Border Collie, and I see that similarity too.


----------



## bentimom

I purchased my Belle from Bydand about 6 months ago. Belle is healthy and a beauty. Diane was great to deal will. She gave me a book on Belle's history that my vet. said he had never seen anything like that before. Diane knows what she is talking about.
michelle


----------



## dotndani

*I keep Duncan ina puppy cut...*

Much easier to groom.Here are a few pics


----------



## Jérôme

Does any body know if it exists a genetic DNA test to give evidence of the short haired gene presence in havanese.


----------



## Tom King

Yes. It's a simple recessive. Vetgen has been doing the DNA tests for about a year now. The Silk folks helped fund it. They also have a test for curly or drop coat. The results are designated by a "f" for the shorthair gene (actually a gene for head furnishings that controls coat length) or "F" for drop coat (silky). In other words a dog who is Ff is a carrier and can produce it with another carrier or affected, and FF is not a carrier and can not produce it. ff would be obviously one who has the short coat.

http://www.vetgen.com/

These days you can find genes for about anything you want to. All you have to do is hand pick affected and non-affected individuals to give some DNA and come up with the money.


----------



## Jérôme

Thank you very much for your clear answer, I looked the Vetgen site, but they are not referring the havanese, do you have other information


----------



## Tom King

Just give them a call and ask how much to add another breed. They aren't good about email correspondence, but are pleasant to deal with on the phone, so I hope your spoken English is good.


----------



## Havitall

Hi! I have 2 lovely havs. One is short-haired and one is long-haired. When I got my short haired from Prariwinds we were completely unaware that she was short haired! Kinda caught by surprise there! But she still has the same sweet personality as any other hav. And she gets along great with our other dogs. One is a westie and one is a havanese. Our other hav (long-haired) we adopted after getting our short haired. She is sweet and gets along great with the others.


----------



## Kathie

Did you tell your breeder that your dog was short-haired?


----------



## Havitall

Yes i told her. Lesson learned, better to get a dog in person, and not shipped. Puppies of six to eight weeks old looks can be deceiving.


----------

